# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Datora uzkāršanās pēc Elfa lapas apmeklējuma

## ivog

Sveiciens,

Gribēju painformēt par problēmu - ieejot Elfa veikala mājas lapā (elfa.lv)un vēloties sameklēt vajadzīgos elektrolītiskos kondensatorus, tiku līdz parametru izvēlnei... tālāk lapa vienkārši uzkārās... un ne tikai lapa, arī dators. Palīdzēja tikai hard restart ar pogu  ::  2 reizes vakar.
Pamēģināju 1x arī šodien - tas pats... vairs Jūsu lapā neriskēju savu kāju spert...

----------


## OnTop

Man ar tā ir gadījies, ka jāgaida vairākas minūtes. Bet cik sapratu, pēc datora nomaiņas, tās sadaļas kurās ir daudz pozīcijas noslogo sistēmu. Piemēram, ja atveram lapu kur pozīcijas ir vairāki simti, piemēram, kondensātori, tas ir tāpat kā atvērt vairākas lapas vienlaicīgi , kuras lādējas visas kopā, kompītim tas prasa laiku un resursus.

----------


## JDat

Problēma noteikti ir blīvē starp krēslu un monitoru...

----------


## Vikings

JDat un kāds tad ir risinājums? Var būt problēma tiešām IR, bet ne uz Tava kompja?

----------


## ivog

> Problēma noteikti ir blīvē starp krēslu un monitoru...


 Droši vien. Mājas kompis atver to lapu normāli, tik kādu minūti jāpagaida. Bet darba tjapļaps nokaras tā ka prieks...

----------


## JDat

HZ kas neiet. tiko atfiltŗju Alumīnija elektrolītus uz 10 uF 50V. 4 vienības atrada...

Google Chrome v16.0.xxx

Varbūt lapa ir pārāk smaga un FF atliecas, bet ja vienīgais, kas palīdz, ir hard reset kastei, tad tur nav tīri. IMHO: FF+Logi un varbūt kaste samocīta.

Ja nepaslinkošu tad pamēgināšau uz eeePC 700 series Ubuntu v10.04+chrome. Sorry, FF man ir miris, jo gļukaināks un nestabilāks, arī bremze lielāka. IE kā sugu neizskatu by default. Ja nu vienīgi pēc tautas pieprasījuma.

Tāpēc arī ierunājos par blīvi...

----------


## ivog

Nu es atkal lietoju tikai un vienīgi IE, jaunākā versija. FF kā sugu neatzīstu, jams tak pat ebaja sākuma lapu normāli parādīt nemāk...

----------


## ddff

Nezinu cik tas paliidz teemai, bet kad arvien vairaak lapu saaka diivaini uzvesties ar IE, beidzot paarvaacos uz Chrome. Liidz pagaajushaa gada vidum biju lietojis tikai IE, saakot ar versiju, kas naaca zem Win95 liidz 9.xx.

Domaajams, ka IE ir sasniedzis kritisko masu.

ddff

----------


## tornislv

> Nu es atkal lietoju tikai un vienīgi IE, jaunākā versija. FF kā sugu neatzīstu, jams tak pat ebaja sākuma lapu normāli parādīt nemāk...


 hmm, KAS tad tur TĀDS ira, tajā pirmajā lapā?
es jau gadus 5 nezinu, kur man datorā meklējams ēzelītis (IE), bet eBay skatos katru dienu, gan hromā, gan ugunslapsā.

----------


## Isegrim

Kopš atklāju sev FF, ir pamēģināti Opera, Safari, Chrome. Bet IE ir iedzīts dziļi pagultē un, kā vistizlākais produkts, netiek lietots nekad. Tāpat kā _Lodziņu mēdīšanās pleijeris_. Problēmas bijušas savulaik ar loks.lv lapu un Samsung IP videonovērošanas kamerām - laikam _Mazmīkstiņš_ tam Samsungam labi samaksājis.

----------


## ivog

Lūk ebaja ielogošanās iekš FF


Un lūk tas pats iekš IE:

----------


## ivog

> Kopš atklāju sev FF, ir pamēģināti Opera, Safari, Chrome. Bet IE ir iedzīts dziļi pagultē un, kā vistizlākais produkts, netiek lietots nekad.


 A davai konkrēti - KAS TIEŠI tur ir tizls???
No manas puses vienīgais aizrādījums IE ir efektīva bezmaksas adblokera neesamība. Visādi citādi nevainojams produkts.
Bet nu jā - microsofta lamāšana jau modes lieta, īpaši tiem, kas grib izlikties par baigajiem datorģēnijiem.

----------


## ansius

ivog, piedod bet Ie ir konkrēts grabaža (tie kas web lapas taisa sapratīs, jo IE vienkārši piekās visus standartus, un tev ir jātaisa atsevišķa lapas versija priekš katrs nolāpītās Ie versijas), nerunājot jau par jautājumiem kā drošība. savukārt FF nevajag vainot, ja nemāki lietot, atjaunot un konfigurēt. FF nav zelts, bet ni IE ieliek un pa smago.

----------


## ivog

Nu redzi - es web lapas netaisu, man pofig... bet IE es uzinstalēju un lietoju, tur nekas nav jākonfigurē.
Savukārt FF, kā redzams - ir, viņš diemžēl nestrādā out-of-the-box. 
Pie tam viņš sākotnēji katru lapu rāda kā neuzticamu, kas arī besī.

Tā kā es kā jūzeris vulgaris neredzu nevienu racionālu iemeslu pāriet no IE uz FF.
Jā, starp citu - kā Tu ieguvi normālu ebay attēojumu uz viņa?

----------


## ansius

ieguvu out of the box, protams pēdējā versija uzlikta, nesen pārliku logus (w7 x64). un lapām man nepiesienas, veras visas vaļā korekti (kam sertifikāti nav beigušies)

----------


## ivog

Ta viņš pats savai mājas lapai piesienas... sviests...  ::

----------


## ansius

tev kaut kas ar kompi smagi nav labi... vai arī tev kāda pirmā versija uzlikta...

----------


## ivog

Versija ir pēdējā. Mājas kompī viņš gļuko tieši tāpat.

----------


## ansius

tas nozīmē ka tiek instalēts kaut kas, kas konfliktē piemēram antivīruss. ja pazīmes ir vienādas tad ir abām vietām kopīga roblēma.

----------


## karloslv

Vo vo, manuprāt te ivog brauc pamatīgās auzās. Neesmu redzējis nevienu, kam FF tā gļukotu. Es lietoju, neko nekonfigurēju, un viss strādā. Jau daudzos datoros un versijās un dažādās operētājsistēmās. Ir vērts pārbaudīt savus uzskatus laiku pa laikam.




> Tā kā es kā jūzeris vulgaris neredzu nevienu racionālu iemeslu pāriet no IE uz FF.


 Tos iemeslus Tu visdrīzāk arī neredzēsi. Tie iemesli sēdēs fonā un sūtīs epastus un darīs visu citu, ko saimnieki liks  ::

----------


## tornislv

FF protams besī ar atmiņas rīšanu, tāpēc aizvien biežāk virinu Chrome. Tā kā man ar weba jautājumiem pieredze no 1996. gada, tad jautājums par to, vai lietot IE man nepastāv  ::

----------


## ivog

> Tā kā man ar weba jautājumiem pieredze no 1996. gada, tad jautājums par to, vai lietot IE man nepastāv


 Man ar nepastāv  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja rokas nav līkas, FF var sakonfigurēt un pielāgot savām vajadzībām; lai izskatās un darbojas pareizi. Pēc izvēles dažādi _plugin_ un _add-ons_ visām vajadzībām. Pats lietoju _Adblock_, _Read-it-later_ un _Mail Notifier_. Ļauži brīnās, kāpēc man nav visādu kaitinošu _pop-up_, reklāmas _banneru_ utml. šmuces. Nekas nekaras, kaut vaļā ir divi FF logi ar duci _tabu_ katrā.

----------


## tornislv

es joprojām dzīvoju ar 512 Mb atmiņas uz mazā eeePC, man 300+ Mb RAMa, ko noēd FF, nepatīk  ::

----------


## JDat

Diemžēl, vai par laimi, jāpiekrīt tornim, neskatoties, ka man WEB ir tikai useris-vulgaris variantā.
Ad-block, аlash, java, xmarks un viss. vairaak add-ons nevajag. Man problemas parasti rada flash.  ::

----------


## ddff

> Versija ir pēdējā. Mājas kompī viņš gļuko tieši tāpat.


 Vai Tev taa Windows instalaacija bija laba, jeb no torentiem ar bonusa nedokumenteetajiem moduljiem uzlabota? Es pirms laicinja pieredzeeju instalaaciju uz kuras nevareeja uzlikt nevienu antiviirusu pat totaalaa offline rezhiimaa tuuliit peec svaigas Win7 instalaacijas.

ddff

----------


## LPSR

Elfas meklētājs nekad nav uzkāries. Esmu gājis iekšā ar dažādākiem pārlūkiem, ar dažādām opsistēmām. Orģinālām un ne pārāk. Varbūt tiešām Ivoga kungam kādas problēmas ar datoriem?

----------


## Uldis

Elfas meklētājs karas gan.

----------


## wanderer

a) nomaini ie uz chrome;
b) nomaini kompi - tur ir zvērīgs javaskripts, kurš ņammā ram/cpu uz urrā.

----------


## Uldis

Argusa lapa nekaras, ebay nekaras, youtube nekaras...
varbūt tomēr:
a) nomaini "zvērīgs javaskripts, kurš ņammā ram/cpu"?

----------


## ivog

> a) nomaini ie uz chrome;
> b) nomaini kompi - tur ir zvērīgs javaskripts, kurš ņammā ram/cpu uz urrā.


 Nu bļins, neko netaisos mainīt, ja nemāk lapas taisīt, tad paši vainīgi.
Un par IE - esmu lietojis līdz šim, lietoju pašlaik un lietošu arī turpmāk - visi gļukaino FF un chrome slavinātāji var iet ...
Kā saka, nesakiet kas man jādara un es neteikšu kur Jums jāiet...

----------


## wanderer

> Argusa lapa nekaras, ebay nekaras, youtube nekaras...
> varbūt tomēr:
> a) nomaini "zvērīgs javaskripts, kurš ņammā ram/cpu"?


 nu par meklētāja uzbūvi es pieklājīgi paklusēju...

----------


## JDat

> Nu bļins, neko netaisos mainīt, ja nemāk lapas taisīt, tad paši vainīgi.
> Un par IE - esmu lietojis līdz šim, lietoju pašlaik un lietošu arī turpmāk - visi gļukaino FF un chrome slavinātāji var iet ...
> Kā saka, nesakiet kas man jādara un es neteikšu kur Jums jāiet...


 Un līkrocīgās stulbās bīves ar IE rullē, vai ne.

HUI

----------


## ivog

Neuzskatu sevi nedz par stulbu nedz līkrocīgu, bet nav man bijis nez laika nedz vajadzības iedziļināties visu pieejamo pārlūku darbības niansēs, bet IE manas vajadzības apmierina par 100%. Nu nafig man mēģināt vēl kādu citu.

----------


## wanderer

kaut vai tāpēc, ka ie rij NENORMĀLI daudz (ff arī, starp citu). ir veikti elementāri mērījumi, kuri runā paši par sevi. Cita lieta, ka šādu meklētāju vismaz es nebūvētu kaut kādā monstrozā javaskriptā. nu tas tā...

----------


## Uldis

Arī uzinstalējot Chrome īpaši vieglāk nepaliek.

----------


## tornislv

Javaskripts ir lietotāju ērtībai, lai filtri un rezultāti atjaunotos dinamiski. Diemžēl tie tiešām ēd palielu RAM/proča jaudu. Tomēr labāk tā, nekā meklētājs, kurā neko nevar atrast. Farnel lapa ar filtriem arī iebremzē uz vecā Atom. Uz cores iet rūkdams  ::

----------

